# Been doing it wrong all this time...



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

38 MPG Muskie trolling with a Toyota Corolla... !!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Man! That is crazy!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I tried that but telephone poles kept snapping my rod tip.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Very crazy. Some spots along the Tuscarawus I'd like to try that


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

F-ing dumb! LOL Wearing a SIMMS hat too...Unreal!


----------

